# Sex problems with wife



## lfortender (Sep 18, 2012)

We had anal sex twice, the first one she felt pain. The last one i was more careful, slow but the same way i think she didn't enjoy so much. After that i never asked her again, but i'm very into it. I just used to play with my finger in her anus, she says she loves it but suddenly she saw this video on youtube explaining the health risks of this and doens't want to do it anymore, not even with my finger. I'm very frustated, i want so much to have sex with her butt. I know i have to respect her, she's no bound to do just because i ask. I know everybody will say this: "SO take a **** and stick in your ass, so you will know how she feels." Please guys, i dont' want anybody here telling me that. 
What should i do?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

What should you do? Her body, her rules. At least she tried. 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Former nurse here....

Don't do it. There's a reason disease spreads quicker via PIA then PIV.

Damage is also done to the tissues because the anal area is meant to expel, not be penetrated like the vagina.

You will hear some disagreement but people tend to try and refute things that disagree with what they want to do.


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

She tried and she didn't like it. At least was willing to try it with you. As for what you should do? Respect her boundary. Trying to wheedle her into it, when you know she does not like it, is disrespectful. Let her know that enjoy the act, love her for giving it a shot, and then drop it. I mean, is it worth wrecking (what I presume is) a good marriage over something like this?

What do you love more: anal sex or your wife? Answer for yourself and act accordingly.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Convection said:


> What do you love more: anal sex or your wife? Answer for yourself and act accordingly.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Two days ago he thought he was in love with another girl...


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

LonelyinLove said:


> Former nurse here....
> 
> Don't do it. There's a reason disease spreads quicker via PIA then PIV.
> 
> ...


My gyn told me and my H that too! She discuss sex during pregnancy. Even before I was pregnant I wasn't feeling that anyway. But when she explain how it tight for a reason that seal the deal for me. 

If your wife don't like it leave it alone. Is it that important for you to do it at the expense of her not enjoying?


----------



## Convection (Apr 20, 2013)

LonelyinLove said:


> Two days ago he thought he was in love with another girl...


Ah, did not catch that. Sounds like bedroom actions are the least of the problems here....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barbados (Aug 30, 2012)

This is your statement from another one of your threads :

"I'm married for six years but i'm having a flirt with my coworker. We hung out three times, the first one we kissed "

I think you should ask her for anal sex instead, tell your poor wife the truth, so she can stick it in your rear end in the D.


----------



## 6301 (May 11, 2013)

I don't know why you don't want anyone telling you to take an object and put it in your own butt. Maybe if you did, you would understand. Being uncomfortable and experiencing pain during sex cant be fun. I'm not knocking you or criticizing just my opinion.


----------



## Carlchurchill (Jan 23, 2013)

I think you would like a dildo up ure butt, dont be a prude give it a bash!


----------



## maddisweet (Feb 3, 2020)

Leave her butt dude, you at least tried.


----------



## Livvie (Jan 20, 2014)

maddisweet said:


> Leave her butt dude, you at least tried.


Wtf you just replied to a 6 year old thread.


----------



## Lila (May 30, 2014)

Thread closed. Inactive thread.


----------

